# Zip tie alternatives?



## 750XL (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I currently have the following cage with a few toys (not as many as I want, though).










I have some plastic tubes for them to crawl through etc and hold them in place with cable ties but my rats are just chewing through the ties almost daily making it nearly impossible to hold things in place.

Does anyone have some tips or alternatives to cable ties to help hold toys and hammocks in place?

Thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

wire carefully bent so they don't have any sharp edges...I use metal showerhooks for just about everything myself

Can you see the showerhooks?

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h...1 Hamilton/jun26cageandThomasinthesputnik.jpg


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I use key rings for my guys. They work with virtually any toy.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I had the same problem with zip ties, plus if I wanted to take stuff down to clean it I had to cut them off, so I was going through a lot of zip ties. I've been using green vinyl coated gardening wire to hang up pvc tubes and anything else I can't hang with shower rings.


----------



## MystickWinds (Sep 15, 2011)

I use showerhooks, or the metal hooks used to hang bird toys with. My crew has never shown interest in chewing on those. I actually even have a few things hanging with braided sisal...surprisingly, they haven't been chewed down yet. 

_Now that I said that, they'll be down in the morning. LOL _


----------



## 750XL (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, gardening wire sounds like a good alternative so I'll give that a go


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I myself use shower hooks for everything, hammocks, toys, etc...cheap, inedibale, impervious to rat teeth, and then you can move them around much easier than with wire. I have used wire to make a look to hang a shower hook on, when its on the underside of a wire floor and the spacing is too small.


----------

